# Can-Am Test Rides



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone wanting to try one out...

April 5-7
Shreveport
7700 West 70th Street
Shreveport LA 71129

April 12-14
Red Creek Nola
Nicolle Boulevard
Avondale LA 70094

March 16-17
Lubbock Motoplex
2850 S. Southwest Loop
Tyler TX 75701

March 21-23
MudNationals
Mudd Creek Off Road Park 
2217 Robbins
Jacksonville TX 75766

March 29-31
Hidden Falls Adventure Park 
7030 E Fm 1431
Marble Falls TX 78654

here's the page
LWC


----------

